
Show HN: PhotoBuffer – schedule and share your photos from one place - hellishcz
http://photobuffer.co
======
gauravphoenix
Looks interesting. Three feedback comments-

\- display pricing according to browser locale

\- allow social login (Google, FB etc)

\- Enable TLS (MUST HAVE)

